# Rio Rancho New Mexico



## PhoneMonkey (Dec 4, 2011)

Anybody know of any kind of group near me?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy sh*t!!! Someone from else from New Mexico? Here? Goddamn now there is not just two of us anymore. As you know even that's rare. There are never many of us anywhere. I don't have an answer for you I'm afraid. Like I said, our people are not easy to find and with SA damn near impossible. How's the weather in Rio Rancho? It's finally not hell fire hot anymore that's for sure.


----------



## PhoneMonkey (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah people from this state hardly seem to exist at all. Rio Rancho is snowed in pretty bad at the moment so I'm just staying home like i usually do.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Haha yeah. There's like five New Mexicans on SAS but only two of us (now three) will answer each other. Woo! Santa Fe for me.

Below is the best result I could find off google.

* ANXIETY AND PHOBIA SUPPORT GROUP*
610 Sycamore St. NE
Albuquerque, NM 87106
Contact: Sandra Edwards at (505) 842-6299, or Kristin Roush, PhD (facilitator) at (505) 266-3046​​
Sorry can't find any in Rio Rancho


----------



## PhoneMonkey (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I had already checked online for a group which is how I found this site in the first place. I'm not surprised at how few of us are on here but I was kind of hoping there would be more. I have never even met anybody else with SA before.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

5? Well people don't talk to me anyway. Dee is a vary awesome girl by the way. You'll enjoy speaking with her. I know I sure did. As far as I'm concerned...Well......don't try and be my friend. That's for your own benefit, and sanity. Right Dee?:lol


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

By the way I have been to that place. Waste of time. But that was a long time ago, maybe it has changed.


----------

